# PCOS and risk of miscarriage



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi - got my big BFP yesterday, but I am now paranoid about the increased risk of miscarriage as I have PCOS - should I still take my metformin?

Been reading some articles and there is not much to go on - so any links/advice gratefully received/success stories.

My angst as probably been heightened as the acupuncturist called (who I havent seen for 18 months - she must have a six sense) said, you better take care, you are likely to miscarry. Tactless.


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello angeldust

Firstly I like to say a huge congratulations                

The answer to your question is yes, yes, yes!!!!

I can't remember how long I took mine for, maybe you could ask your clinic, but my consultant insisted that I carry on taking them. At the time I was taking it 3 times a day.

Tor x


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

This is where I am confused as they said to stop - however my understanding,a cause of miscarriage can be the insulin resistance... I missed one yesterday as I wanted to heed their advice, but have taken the 2 I usually have today. Will the one I didn't take yesterday cause a problem? I will never forgive myself...


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sure missing one yesterday is not going to make a difference. I personally would carry on taking them dispite what your clinic has said. What clinic are you at I'm suprised they've told you to stop. If you get your prescription from your GP just keep handing it in.

If it makes you feel better I took them when I was pregnant with my twins. I had a low placenta so bled a little through out but they arrived at 33 weeks. My son had tangled and knotted his chord so was in distress which is why they came early. They are now happy, healthy 4 year olds.

Tor x


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

My instinct is telling me to continue taking them - it just didn't feel right.

I am at the Wessex Fertility CLinic in Southampton.

Just worried I am going to have a battle with my GP - managed to get a load before the IVF cycle so that will keep me going xxx

I love your story - it feels me with hope x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've started the whole process again and one of the first thing they asked was if I was still taking it!!! I guess different clinics have different ideas but def go with your gut!!!

How many embryos did you have put back? x


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had two put back - unfortunately the rest we could not freeze  x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

How exciting, so you could be having twins!!!

I had 2 blastocyst put back but my brain couldn't accept the idea of twins, it was a shock at the first scan!!!!

I know with my clinic they only freeze blastocyst's. I had 5 frosties but gave them up for research when me and husband split which is why I'm doing it all over again with new DP.


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck Toria! xx

You have given me hope!

Did you keep to a low GI diet too for the first three months?

X


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have never been on a low GI diet, maybe that's why my weight goes up and down a lot!!! I do try to limit my pasta intake now but I think I pretty much ate what I wanted. Luckily I didn't suffer morning sickness and craved healthy food.

I did eat a lot of spinach, as my iron levels are low at the best of times so were even worst when I was pregnant. I think if you're sensible anything is ok. I'm now doing Slimming World and that is fine to do when pregnant so will carry that on if I'm lucky to fall again. x


----------

